# decalgirl skin on iPhone



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Does anyone use a DecalGirl skin on their iPhone? If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I have used one, I ended up taking it off. While the designs are nice I just found the skin didn't serve much purpose. I didn't like it on the front because I found it distracting and it was annoying to me when cleaning the screen. The iphone is so sleek that it looks great without anything on it. I do like the matching wallpapers they have with the skins. Their skins are very very thin and really don't do anything other than look pretty and maybe offer a little scratch protection. Forget any impact protection from falls.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't have one on my iPhone (since I have a Blackberry), but I do have a DecalGirl skin on it.  It's the checker flag one (F1 NOT NASCAR!!!) and I get comments all the time.  One of the reasons why I put one on is as a theft deterrent as many people don't realize the skins are removable.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks so much for the information.  Theft deterrent, I didn't even think of that!  Pretty smart!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

austenfiend said:


> Thanks so much for the information. Theft deterrent, I didn't even think of that! Pretty smart!


Exactly why I went for the obnoxious checkers. Plus, easy to find in a pinch...now if only the decal had a wee bit of glow-in-the-dark - oh, DecalGirl!!!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I guess there are a bunch of different uses for the skins then


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I like gizmobies better than decal girl. They add traction and impact protection due to their design and they are very sturdy and easily reusable unlike decal girls. I use them on my ipods. Haven't tried it on my iphone.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Iphone looks good either naked or in some high quality leather.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

I agree about the iPhone looking good naked, but with three of us in the family with them, I'd like to be able to easily differentiate mine.  My son's will be pretty easy to find, we're getting him some kind of thick rubberized cover in case it gets dropped.  Those little suckers are slippery!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I like gizmobies better than decal girl. They add traction and impact protection due to their design and they are very sturdy and easily reusable unlike decal girls. I use them on my ipods. Haven't tried it on my iphone.


I had never heard of GizMobies before so looked them up, but it didn't explain on their website what made them different than an ordinary skin. Are they thicker or made of a different material?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I don't have a skin for my iphone and have no plans to get one.  I like it in it's Incipio Silicrylic case.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> I had never heard of GizMobies before so looked them up, but it didn't explain on their website what made them different than an ordinary skin. Are they thicker or made of a different material?


They are much thicker and have a kind of padded feel for lack of a better description. Check your local mall they often have a cart where they sell them. I can't really adequately describe them.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> They are much thicker and have a kind of padded feel for lack of a better description. Check your local mall they often have a cart where they sell them. I can't really adequately describe them.


Cool! Are they puffy or just a wee bit thicker than a skin (thinking ahead for my next phone)?


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

my iPhone 3G has been on this black rubber case for 1 year already.  and i remove it sometimes. i like the pure black elegant color.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Cool! Are they puffy or just a wee bit thicker than a skin (thinking ahead for my next phone)?


they are puffy, but it's a solid material it's not actually stuffed lol. It also has a certain kind of backing that is very stiff and stable so it's really easy to reposition or remove and store and put back on later without stretching it out. Which is a problem with decal girl skins. If you save the sheet that the gizmobie skin comes on you can store it back on there if you want to change skins.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Have one on my itouch to match my palm pilot? I love it. It is the red plaid design.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

this is the skin I got for my itouch. With many of my classmates owning itouches and iPhone the skin it helps separate my device from my classmates'.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I hope they will be adding additional devices to their repertoire.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Vegas_Asian:  That looks so cool!  Thanks for sharing.  You have the right idea, with more and more people getting them, you need to set yourself apart.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I put a BestSkinEver protective skin on my iphone http://www.bestskinsever.com/servlet/the-88/iPhone-3G-Skin/Detail and love it! This is my second iphone with it (washed my first one)

I still like DecalGirl so I put a DecalGirl skin over the BSE 









The BSE keeps the screen protected and the DecalGirl makes it look purty! I put BSE on my kids ipods too...no scratches on them at all and easy to remove (but not reusable)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

My iPhone cover had issues that made it impractical to keep on any longer, so for a time, I was carrying the phone bare. Since hubby has the exact same model, I hated the fact that if I found a phone on the counter, I had to turn it on to figure out whose it was. I was already a DG fan thanks to this place, and I wanted a skin for my MacBook Pro, so I just added the iPhone skin to that order. I figured it was a cheap, easy way to differentiate the two phones.

I went with DG's Pink Hibiscus; the overall design repeat meant the front of the phone wouldn't look too odd when the matching screensaver wasn't on. In fact, I never did add the screensaver at all. The one thing I found without a cover though was that with or without the skin, they are indeed slippery! So I added a rear only cover that doesn't interfere with the decal design, but adds a bit of texture to keep the darn thing from escaping my hands on a regular basis. I didn't bother taking off the rear decal to add the case, just left it in place.

It's got a mega girly look at this point (especially with the matching pink bluetooth headset and pink headphones), but it's really easy to tell which phone is which now. LOL


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> My iPhone cover had issues that made it impractical to keep on any longer, so for a time, I was carrying the phone bare. Since hubby has the exact same model, I hated the fact that if I found a phone on the counter, I had to turn it on to figure out whose it was...It's got a mega girly look at this point (especially with the matching pink bluetooth headset and pink headphones), but it's really easy to tell which phone is which now. LOL


I'm guessing your hubby never picks your phone up in error. We're both getting new phones very soon and might end up with the same model so skins will definitely be in order!


----------

